# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Điều khiển BRB thông qua card PCMCIA trên Laptop?

## skydn

Quote Nguyên văn bởi CKD  Xem bài viết
Vô tư bác ơi. Em dang chơi con này

test chạy ầm ầm 

http://www.vatgia.com/5687/1515251/c...-lpt-1284.html
http://pcmax.vn/category/product.php?id=2889
cho hỏi mấy bác Card PCMCIA to LPT 25 chân còn địa chỉ nào nữa không mấy bác em hỏi nhiều nơi toàn hết hàng em đang cần dùng . Thanks mấy bác xin chỉ giúp

----------

ducmoctx, Tiến Nam

----------


## Khoa C3

EM có 1 cái, mua lâu lắm mờ mới dùng vài lần do máy desktop đồng bộ cũ rẻ quá và chạy lại ngon.





giá hơi bị chát, hình như 1 triệu.

----------


## skydn

> EM có 1 cái, mua lâu lắm mờ mới dùng vài lần do máy desktop đồng bộ cũ rẻ quá và chạy lại ngon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giá hơi bị chát, hình như 1 triệu.


giá cao vậy bác mới chỉ có 400k mấy mà giá như vậy chắc bác mua lâu rồi

----------


## Khoa C3

Hehe, em cũng đã mua loại 400k bán ở vn rồi và về phải đáp đi.

----------


## skydn

> Hehe, em cũng đã mua loại 400k bán ở vn rồi và về phải đáp đi.


nghĩ là sao bác , vậy bác không giảm giá được ah giá đó hơi chát, bằng mua cái CPU củ rồi

----------


## Khoa C3

Em mua ở mẽo nên giá hơi chát, amazone hình như 40$.

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Em khuyên sắm cái cpu cùi cùi chạy cho khỏe khỏi phải kéo qua kéo lại, với lại chỉ đổ file đỡ bị đơ máy hơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## skydn

> Em khuyên sắm cái cpu cùi cùi chạy cho khỏe khỏi phải kéo qua kéo lại, với lại chỉ đổ file đỡ bị đơ máy hơn


vậy hả bác vì mình chỉ nghe text thôi chớ chưa biết chạy ổn định không nữa

----------


## ducmoctx

> Quote Nguyên văn bởi CKD  Xem bài viết
> Vô tư bác ơi. Em dang chơi con này
> 
> test chạy ầm ầm 
> 
> http://www.vatgia.com/5687/1515251/c...-lpt-1284.html
> http://pcmax.vn/category/product.php?id=2889
> cho hỏi mấy bác Card PCMCIA to LPT 25 chân còn địa chỉ nào nữa không mấy bác em hỏi nhiều nơi toàn hết hàng em đang cần dùng . Thanks mấy bác xin chỉ giúp


Nhà đang có sẵn 1 con. Đọc đến cái topic này mới nhớ tý nữa mang ra nghịch thử. Kết quả sẽ post cho các bác xem hehe:

----------


## tcm

Em chơi món này  mở rộng được rất nhiều cổn kết nối. Đầy đủ cả rs232, lpt, usb 3.0....

----------


## skydn

cái này có vẽ hay mà chạy ngon không bác

----------


## tcm

Cái này chạy ngon, ổn định.

----------


## skydn

nối như thế nào và giá cả làm sao bác

----------


## writewin

cái đó là cái dock chỉ dùng dc cho 1 số dòng máy chuyên dụng thôi, còn máy phổ thông thì ko có, anh lật đáy máy lên xem có 1 rãnh sorket dài tầm 7cm rộng 1cm ko, nếu có thì dùng cái dock đó dc, cái dock này mua 2hand khá rẻ tầm 350k tùy dòng máy

----------


## tcm

Cái này nó là dock mở rộng trên máy tính xách tay. Chỉ một số dòng máy là có trang bị cổng kết nối này(nó nằm ở đáy máy). Mình mua cái này có 500 ngàn thôi nhưng rất tiện, lợi. Sau khi cắm máy vào dock thì máy tính xách tay có đầy đủ cổng kết nối như một máy để bàn, có thể kết nối với 3 hay 4 màn hình ngoài thông qua cổng vga, dvi,hdmi, máy mình dùng là máy DELL PRECISION M4700 Dock là Dell™ E-Port Plus PRO2X cắm vào là nhận không phải cài đặt gì.

----------


## skydn

A Writewin nếu mua ở Đà Nẵng là mua ở đâu vậy , dòng máy của em HP 6910P

----------


## anhcos

Điều khiển BRB là món gì vậy bác chủ?

----------


## skydn

cái đó nối với laptop bằng cổng lpt

----------


## Tiến Nam

cho em hỏi con này có phải để điều khiển mach3 Lpt trên laptop không ạ em đọc mà chưa hiểu ạ.

----------


## solero

> Em chơi món này  mở rộng được rất nhiều cổn kết nối. Đầy đủ cả rs232, lpt, usb 3.0....


Em cũng đang dùng con HP nc4400 và Dock. Chạy Mach3 rất ổn định và mượt mà.
Các bác có thẻ mua máy 2hand và dock, thứ này luôn có sẵn mà.




> cho em hỏi con này có phải để điều khiển mach3 Lpt trên laptop không ạ em đọc mà chưa hiểu ạ.


Đúng rồi đấy ban. Laptop đời mới bây giờ thường không còn cổng LPT nên mới phải dùng cái này để mở rộng. Laptop đời mới nhất bây giờ cũng không còn khe để mà cắm cái này nữa cơ.

----------


## Tiến Nam

> Em cũng đang dùng con HP nc4400 và Dock. Chạy Mach3 rất ổn định và mượt mà.
> Các bác có thẻ mua máy 2hand và dock, thứ này luôn có sẵn mà.
> 
> 
> 
> Đúng rồi đấy ban. Laptop đời mới bây giờ thường không còn cổng LPT nên mới phải dùng cái này để mở rộng. Laptop đời mới nhất bây giờ cũng không còn khe để mà cắm cái này nữa cơ.


Nó là cái ổ cắm thẻ nhớ đấy phải không ạ.

----------


## solero

> Nó là cái ổ cắm thẻ nhớ đấy phải không ạ.


Không phải đâu cụ ạ. Nó là khe Express.

----------

